# Lost IUD?



## kerri0402 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello, 

A physician stated he did a laproscopic removal of an IUD. As I got to looking at the dictated report, he mentioned he found the IUD and removed it from the omentum area. Would you use 49402? That is listed with more medical/therapy codes, but none of the OBGYN codes seem to apply either. There is 58562, but that is hysteroscope. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thank in advance!


----------

